# ChatGPT AI thoughts on Classical Music



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

AI:
Classical music, like any art form, has received both positive and negative criticism over the years. Some critics have praised classical music for its beauty, complexity, and emotional depth, while others have criticized it for being elitist, outdated, or lacking in innovation.

One common criticism of classical music is that it is only accessible to a small, privileged group of people, due to its association with high culture and its often complex and sophisticated nature. Some have also argued that classical music can be too traditional and resistant to change, leading to a lack of diversity and inclusivity in the genre.

On the other hand, supporters of classical music argue that it is a timeless art form with a rich history and cultural significance. They also point to the many innovative and groundbreaking compositions that have been created within the classical tradition, and the ways in which classical music can inspire and uplift the human spirit.

Ultimately, the reception of classical music is a matter of personal taste and interpretation, and different people will have different opinions on its value and worth.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

AI:
There have been many writers, critics, and scholars who have contributed to the discourse on classical music over the years. Some of the most influential and well-known figures in this field include:


Hector Berlioz (1803-1869): Berlioz was a French composer and critic who is known for his pioneering contributions to the Romantic movement in classical music. He wrote extensively about music and was a leading figure in the development of modern music criticism.
Robert Schumann (1810-1856): Schumann was a German composer, pianist, and critic who is known for his influential writings on music. He was a leading figure in the New German School of music and was a vocal advocate for the works of composers such as Franz Schubert and Johannes Brahms.
Richard Wagner (1813-1883): Wagner was a German composer and conductor who is known for his contributions to the development of opera. He wrote extensively on music and was a controversial figure in his time due to his outspoken views on art and politics.
Claude Debussy (1862-1918): Debussy was a French composer and critic who is considered one of the leading figures of the Impressionist movement in classical music. He wrote extensively on music and was known for his innovative and experimental approach to composition.
Theodor Adorno (1903-1969): Adorno was a German philosopher, sociologist, and music critic who is known for his contributions to the field of critical theory. He wrote extensively on music and was a leading figure in the Frankfurt School of critical theory.
There are many other writers and critics who have made significant contributions to the discourse on classical music, and this list is by no means exhaustive.
Adorno (1903-1969): Adorno was a German philosopher, sociologist, and music critic who is known for his contributions to the field of critical theory. He wrote extensively on music and was a leading figure in the Frankfurt School of critical theory.



There are many other writers and critics who have made significant contributions to the discourse on classical music, and this list is by no means exhaustive.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

AI:
Classical music has made many significant contributions to the world of music and culture. Some of the ways in which classical music has impacted and influenced society include:


Classical music has a rich and diverse history, with a tradition that stretches back hundreds of years. It has contributed to the development of many other musical styles and genres, and has had a lasting influence on the evolution of music.
Classical music has contributed to the development of many musical forms and structures that are still used today, such as the symphony, the concerto, and the sonata. These forms have provided a framework for many composers to create innovative and expressive works of music.
Classical music has also played a role in the development of musical instruments and technology. Many instruments, such as the piano and the violin, were developed during the classical period and have become integral to the classical tradition.
Classical music has had a profound cultural impact, and has been an important part of the artistic and intellectual life of many societies. It has inspired and influenced artists in other fields, such as literature, painting, and dance, and has been a source of enjoyment and inspiration for many people.
Overall, classical music has made a significant contribution to the world of music and culture, and continues to be an important and influential art form today.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

AI:
There are many ways to enjoy classical music, including:


Listening to recordings: One of the most common ways to enjoy classical music is to listen to recordings of it. There are many recordings of classical music available, ranging from historical recordings of famous performers to modern recordings by contemporary musicians. You can listen to classical music on a variety of platforms, including CDs, streaming services, and online radio stations.
Attending concerts: Another way to enjoy classical music is to attend live concerts. Many classical music organizations, such as orchestras, opera companies, and chamber music groups, present concerts on a regular basis. These concerts can be a great way to experience classical music in a live setting and to hear it performed by skilled musicians.
Playing classical music: If you are a musician, you can also enjoy classical music by playing it yourself. Many classical compositions are available in sheet music form and can be played on a variety of instruments, including the piano, violin, cello, and others.
Learning about classical music: If you are interested in classical music, you may also enjoy learning more about it. This could involve reading about its history, listening to recordings and analyzing the music, or attending lectures or workshops on classical music.
Overall, there are many ways to enjoy classical music, and the best way for you will depend on your interests and preferences.


----------



## Hogwash (5 mo ago)

AI:
Like any art form, classical music has faced its share of controversies over the years. Some of the most significant controversies in the world of classical music include:


The canonization of certain composers: Some critics have argued that certain composers, such as Beethoven and Mozart, have been unfairly elevated to the status of "classical music greats," while other composers have been overlooked or underappreciated. This has led to debates about the criteria used to determine which composers are considered "canonical" and which are not, and whether the classical music canon is overly dominated by a small group of white European men.
The elitism of classical music: Classical music has often been associated with high culture and has been criticized for being inaccessible or elitist. Some have argued that classical music is only enjoyed by a small, privileged group of people, and that it is out of touch with the broader culture.
The lack of diversity in classical music: Classical music has also faced criticism for its lack of diversity and inclusivity. Many classical music organizations and institutions have historically been dominated by white men, and there have been relatively few composers and performers from marginalized groups within the classical tradition. This has led to calls for greater representation and inclusivity in the world of classical music.
The use of classical music in advertising: Some have also criticized the use of classical music in advertising, arguing that it is used to convey a sense of sophistication or exclusivity and that it can be used to sell products that are unrelated to classical music. This has led to debates about the appropriate use of classical music in commercial settings.


----------



## Peter Ernst (13 d ago)

I have tried to use ChatGPT to find classical songs when I know the first line or the title. Here are some rather hilarious results:

Do you know a song which starts with "Fremd bin ich eingezogen"?
_ Yes, "Fremd bin ich eingezogen" is the opening line of a song called "Heidenröslein" ("Wild Rose") by Johann Wolfgang von Goethe. "Heidenröslein" is a poem that Goethe wrote in 1799, and it was later set to music by Franz Schubert in his song cycle "Die schöne Müllerin."_
Which song starts with "Fremd bin ich eingezogen"?
_"Fremd bin ich eingezogen" is the opening line of a hymn called "Es ist das Heil uns kommen her" (It Is Salvation That Has Come to Us), also known as "Es ist gewisslich an der Zeit" (It Is Surely Time). The song is traditionally attributed to Martin Luther, and it is one of the most well-known hymns in the German language._
I think there is another song by Franz Schubert which has "Fremd bin ich eingezogen" as first line.
_You are correct that there is another song by Franz Schubert that has "Fremd bin ich eingezogen" as its first line. The song is called "Fremde" ("Stranger"), and it is the 14th song in the song cycle "Die schöne Müllerin" ("The Beautiful Miller's Daughter")._
What is the first line of the poem "Der Leiermann" by Wilhelm Müller?
_ The first line of the poem "Der Leiermann," also known as "The Hurdy-Gurdy Man," by Wilhelm Müller is "Der Leiermann, der Leiermann, zieht seine Kreise durchs Land" in German. This translates to "The hurdy-gurdy man, the hurdy-gurdy man, travels the land with his instrument" in English._
Not a single correct answer, only a lot of erroneous nonsense. 
A lot of work to be done....


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

> Not a single correct answer, only a lot of erroneous nonsense.
> A lot of work to be done....


Why should any work be done? IMO at best, AI is garbage and at worst dangerous.


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

SanAntone said:


> Why should any work be done? IMO at best, AI is garbage and at worst dangerous.


What is the danger you see?

As far as I see AI has no will, so humans can control it even if it gets much better than today.

I asked ChatGPT recently if there are similar masses to those of Anton Bruckner. It gave me three masses of Gustav Mahler as answer. I agree a lot of work has to be done. But in some fields of application ChatGPT is already extremly useful.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Elon Musk also sees a danger in unrestrained development of AI, which is why he created ChatGPT. I am not sure if his efforts are enough protection from the inherent danger and agenda of those who wish to harness the technology for their own agenda, which is not as harmless as discussing classical music.

This is all I will say on the subject.


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

First of all I see opportunities in having more intelligence available.

But if the wrong people use it it could be a problem.

And another inherent problem could be the ability to fake everything. If these things could create indistinguishable fake news and fake evidence of fake events and fake statements, thenceforth we all could only trust or own eyes and ears again like 200 years ago.


----------

